# lookin for a 240sx fastback (socal)



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

okay this is my stituation...im lookin for a 92 or 93 nissan 240sx fastback in socal and has to be 5 speed...the body has to be in good condition and frame cant be bent...engine still running strong...and as stock as can be...will pay resonable price...


thanks???


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, good luck. I was in the market for a 240SX for over two years before I found one.


----------



## joarif (Sep 18, 2004)

*for sale*

ill sell you my 90 auto straight body 109k miles for 5,000


----------



## shanes13 (Apr 1, 2005)

1991 5 speed fastback (non CA destination vehicle). Engine is blown, sitting in backyard waiting for a SR20DET. I would be willing to part with it for a reasonable price. The body is a little banged up, but it drove well prior to the engine exploding!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nIsMo_PoWeR said:


> okay this is my stituation...im lookin for a 92 or 93 nissan 240sx fastback in socal and has to be 5 speed...the body has to be in good condition and frame cant be bent...engine still running strong...and as stock as can be...will pay resonable price...
> 
> 
> thanks???


uuum, good luck, its kind of a hot car right now. I'd hit the recycler and maybe the auto trader.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

*danm thats expensive*



joarif said:


> ill sell you my 90 auto straight body 109k miles for 5,000


damn thats expensive...its a 90 auto and u want 5,000 thats hella expensive...ill find those on the recycler for hella cheap...good luck trying to sell that car...


thanks any way!!!!


----------

